# cubecomps.com - for delegates and organizers



## Luis (Feb 23, 2012)

I've been working in a website for official competitions management: *cubecomps.com*

My main goal in this project has been helping as much as possible to delegates and organizers in their tasks. Some of the benefits of using cubecomps.com are:

Three separate ways to use the web: as an administrator (all permissions), as a score taker (different password) and as audience in the public live results sub-domain: *live.cubecomps.com*
Uniform, easy and fast way to input scores, omitting "." and ":"
Allows concurrency: unlimited number of score takers can multiply your speed entering scores.
Allows importation of WCA's .CSV registration file.
Prints personalized, customizable 'time sheets' including competitor name and id, event name, round number and the exact number of boxes for scores (plus one).
The results will be available for the public as soon as you submit every one of them.
Statistics for special podiums/prizes, like youngest and oldest competitor, females, etc.
And the very best feature:  One-click production of the .XLSX file to export all data to the WCA.

Delegates and organizers who could like test the website, please contact me through http://www.facebook.com/cubecomps

A sample of the public part (live results) can be seen at http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=11

Finally, here you are a short video showing main features. This video is a week old and some things have been added, changed or improved, but all in all it will be fine for a first contact:


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm not sure about the data entering part, but it seems very similar to live.cubing.net


----------



## Luis (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, maybe that someone who used live.cubing.net can say whether it is similar or not. I didn't use it.  Previous to make this website, I searched for webs working for organizers, instead of making organizers work for them. I always found webs focused on live results, what usually means an extra task for organizers. (Please note: I'm not meaning anything bad for any web out there. I don't know what those webs have in its inside; I just got an idea from their instructions pages.)

Then I stopped searching and decided to built up this site (for the fun of it) and offer it to anyone who could wish to make use of it. That's all. 

But in any case, my web is focused in making easier the work for organizers. Live results come 'naturally' as a result of putting all the information in the internet from the very first beginning of the organization of the comp.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 23, 2012)

Luis said:


> Well, maybe that someone who used live.cubing.net can say whether it is similar or not. I didn't use it.



Supersede as you wish, as long as we use something good and reliable (and permanent).
From navigating around live.cubecomps.com, it seems to do the same as live.cubing.net, although not with as much "getting out of your way" in the nav as I might like to see.

My main gripe here is that "cubecomps" sounds like slang, and might not sound very official, especially to non-cubers.



> Yeah, cube-COMPS. Like competitions. Comp, s. No dash between cube and comps.


----------



## Luis (Feb 24, 2012)

If the domain is a problem, I will change it, of course. No problem. In fact I thought of something including "wca", but didn't decide to use it without permission.

About the real difference with other websites, don't expect to find it in the live results part. As I already mentioned, I focused in the organization tasks. And for this, you need a test competition and a password. I will be more than happy providing both to anyone who might wish give it a try.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 5, 2012)

I took a chance and relied completely on cubecomps to run the Hillsdale Winter 2012, and I must say that a system like this should be implemented on a broader scale as soon as possible.
The interface is very easy to use and it sped up the entire data entry process. It also was very convenient in other aspects - such as printing personalized score sheets, adding events on the spot and displaying live results.

The only major issue I see with it that it requires internet access. Mike dealt with the system more than I did so I'll leave the rest to him. 

Overall, Luis has done a fantastic job and cubecomps is certainly a step in the right direction.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree very much with Anthony's overall assessment.

I think it is probably true that the other delegates and Anthony were probably sick of me raving about the cubecomps system by the end of the day. All day, I kept saying, "I can't believe how nice this is" or "I can't believe how easy it is to use it".

The day of the competition, the system proved valuable immediately. We were able to make adjustments to the registration very quickly, and changing the registration page automatically enters the competitor in the results page for each event, which is so much nicer than is true with Excel. Since we had a computer lab nearby, we could have actually printed timesheets for the late registrants on the spot, but we didn't take advantage of that. The system makes it very easy to do that.

Data entry was much faster than anything I could have done in Excel, and it is much less error-prone. It has a couple of quirks that might be nice to fix, which I have mentioned to Luis, but even with those quirks, it took me no more than a few minutes to get comfortable with working with it, and I would say I was probably entering results at least twice as fast as I would have been with Excel.

Handling extra rounds was especially nice. A single click and entry of a number selected the people for the next round, and we were immediately ready to go. We were also able to print timesheets for the later rounds with competitor names, which took less time and was less error-prone than writing names onto blank timesheets. Adding an extra event was also outrageously easy.

People loved the fact that they could see times enter on the live results page as I entered each person's times. When I wasn't too busy doing 4x4x4 BLD, most of the times the results for a given round were finished and available for people to see five to ten minutes after the round ended. And I had so much extra time that I was able to double-check almost all the results as I went.

Generating the spreadsheet to send to the WCA also went very well. I neglected to copy Ilkyoo's Korean characters in for his name, and there was an issue with a country change that was again my fault, but other than those two things, it went in without any corrections being done by me to the spreadsheet.

I agree with Anthony that the biggest concern I have is what to do if Internet access is flaky (or even worse, unavailable). Currently the approach to deal with unreliable access is that you download the spreadsheet often, and if access goes down, you start running off the spreadsheet as you normally would. But then I don't think there's an easy way to go back to using cubecomps once you've done that. And if Internet access is unavailable, you can't really use cubecomps to run the competition.

I was very impressed with how professional the interface felt overall. There were a couple of strange things visually with the interface, but for the most part it was very nice and clean, and very efficient and streamlined to use. It was also very reliable. A very nice job by Luis.

Overall, this experience was so nice that I must admit I never want to have to deal with Excel at a competition again. This is a much better way to run a competition, and I hope cubecomps or something like it will be used at all future competitions that I attend. Especially since it's not that pleasant to see a grown man cry, which is what will probably happen if I have to go back to using an Excel spreadsheet again.


----------



## Luis (Mar 5, 2012)

Can't help writing a few lines to thank Mike and Anthony for their dedication this weekend. I couldn't have dreamed a better and more enthusiastic debut. I will consider all the valuable comments and suggestions you sent me by email, Mike. I've got new ideas from this first competition that will make CubeComps even better shortly.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 5, 2012)

We didn't end up using this for Stanford Winter, mostly because we already have a working system in place.



Mike Hughey said:


> Data entry was much faster than anything I could have done in Excel, and it is much less error-prone. It has a couple of quirks that might be nice to fix, which I have mentioned to Luis, but even with those quirks, it took me no more than a few minutes to get comfortable with working with it, and I would say I was probably entering results at least twice as fast as I would have been with Excel.


I was wondering about that, because there's a lot of room for improvement from Excel. I can't seem to log in to the test page. How did it work?

In particular, how do you find a competitors' name?



Mike Hughey said:


> People loved the fact that they could see times enter on the live results page as I entered each person's times.


Trivia: The first live results in the US had this. And basically none since then. 

(People went into a frenzy over the fact that one of Dan Dzoan's times was entered incorrectly - which immediately went online.)



Mike Hughey said:


> Generating the spreadsheet to send to the WCA also went very well.


That's good to know. When I tried to do this with the Polish system for SF09, Bob got so annoyed at my formatting that I've stayed away from generating spreadsheets with results on them.



Mike Hughey said:


> I agree with Anthony that the biggest concern I have is what to do if Internet access is flaky (or even worse, unavailable). Currently the approach to deal with unreliable access is that you download the spreadsheet often, and if access goes down, you start running off the spreadsheet as you normally would. But then I don't think there's an easy way to go back to using cubecomps once you've done that. And if Internet access is unavailable, you can't really use cubecomps to run the competition.


This was also a big motivating factor for the spreadsheet uploads powering live.cubing.net. A lot of organizers who were initially interested in our system had very spotty access.

Overall, this seems like great progress.

Which leaves my biggest qualms at the following:
- While cubers might get used to it, "cubecomps.com" still doesn't feel like a *great* name to me. I'm not trying to disparage Luis's choice, I just feel like there could be a better one that goes with his great work. (But it's a hard problem. It took me months to find cubing.net)
- URLs are still of the format http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=12 . I think it would be a *great* benefit to have the competition name in the URL, even if it's just inserted as a useless parameter (like thread titles in speedsolving.com URLs).
- The layout of the site still feels a bit gimmicky. Which can be okay, but I like simple pages that get right to the content.
- There's some opportunity for usability and practicality improvements. In particular, it would be great if result entry could be cached offline in case of lost internet access (using localstorage).


Luis: The only reason I'm being picky is because I want organizers to end up with the best system in the end. And there can certainly be disagreements about how it should be done. But if you want to ask me, I could talk some more about the points above.

Also, is your codebase public / open-source (/ on GitHub)?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2012)

Lucas Garron said:


> I can't seem to log in to the test page. How did it work?


I think you need to get a password from Luis to log in.



Lucas Garron said:


> In particular, how do you find a competitors' name?


I guess this is one thing that I forgot to mention to Luis that I thought might be able to be improved. (It really wasn't a big deal, so I forgot about it until you mentioned it.) The competitors that have not competed yet are always sorted by first name at the bottom of the list. So if you were running a big competition, you would have to scroll down to that competitor and click on it, which might involve scrolling pretty far for a 200 person round. (Unless there is a keyboard shortcut that I was unaware of.) You can also type in the competitor's ID number, but that seemed impractical. With just 50 competitors, it was always very easy for me to click on the competitor's name - I never had to scroll very far. Also, the entry form is in a fixed place on the page, so if you have to scroll to the bottom of the list to click on the name, you might then have to scroll back up to see to enter the data. I wondered if making the entry window float might help, but I liked the fact that the current method was very simple and hence very reliable - I've seen some of those floating windows act up sometimes. Anyway, using the scroll wheel on the mouse made it pretty quick to scroll down to select a user and back up, so it really wasn't a big deal for me. I could see this being a little slower for a big competition. But it is very nice that the names were always alphabetical for the people who hadn't been entered yet - it really was still pretty nice.



Lucas Garron said:


> - The layout of the site still feels a bit gimmicky. Which can be okay, but I like simple pages that get right to the content.


I guess this sort of thing is a personal preference thing; to me it didn't feel gimmicky at all, which is part of what I liked about it. It seemed to be very simple and get right to the content.


----------



## cubernya (Mar 5, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> (Unless there is a keyboard shortcut that I was unaware of.)


 
Control + F?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 5, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think you need to get a password from Luis to log in.


Yeah, I had one, but the competition doesn't show up in the same URL anymore.



Mike Hughey said:


> I guess this is one thing that I forgot to mention to Luis that I thought might be able to be improved. (It really wasn't a big deal, so I forgot about it until you mentioned it.) The competitors that have not competed yet are always sorted by first name at the bottom of the list.


I think the best solution to this would be a fuzzy matching algorithm. You type a few letters of the competitors' name in order, and the system automatically selects the closest match. Sort of like using Cmd-F, but more lenient and less annoying.

I used to have a crude version working at http://cube.garron.us/misc/names/WCA_names_live.htm, but this would probably need a slight rewrite.



Mike Hughey said:


> I guess this sort of thing is a personal preference thing; to me it didn't feel gimmicky at all, which is part of what I liked about it. It seemed to be very simple and get right to the content.


Maybe the actual system is pretty clean. But the front and live results pages seem to have a lot of colors and large header / side images that I think could be improved.


----------



## Luis (Mar 6, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> You can also type in the competitor's ID number, but that seemed impractical.


Why?  It's supposed to be the shortest method, as long as you print the timesheets with cubecomps.com too.



Mike Hughey said:


> With just 50 competitors, it was always very easy for me to click on the competitor's name - I never had to scroll very far. Also, the entry form is in a fixed place on the page, so if you have to scroll to the bottom of the list to click on the name, you might then have to scroll back up to see to enter the data. I wondered if making the entry window float might help, but I liked the fact that the current method was very simple and hence very reliable - I've seen some of those floating windows act up sometimes. Anyway, using the scroll wheel on the mouse made it pretty quick to scroll down to select a user and back up, so it really wasn't a big deal for me. I could see this being a little slower for a big competition. But it is very nice that the names were always alphabetical for the people who hadn't been entered yet - it really was still pretty nice.


I will put scroll bands when the list exceeds bottom margin. Guess it's the best solution. (Exactly like the "competitors" page, where the scrolls are already implemented.)



Lucas Garron said:


> Yeah, I had one, but the competition doesn't show up in the same URL anymore.


I will contact you shortly through FB, Lucas.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2012)

Luis said:


> Why?  It's supposed to be the shortest method, as long as you print the timesheets with cubecomps.com too.


When Luis pointed this out to me in a separate email, I felt pretty silly. Of course, this is the best way to do it; it didn't occur to me that the user's ID was sitting right in front of me on the timesheet. If he can get straightened out the problem that I had with the enter key sometimes not working for "submit", there would be no reason to ever touch anything but the numeric keypad. I was doing it the hard way (and yet it was still twice as fast as using Excel).


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 6, 2012)

Just want to point out that when I accessed cubecomps.com for Hillsdale on my ipod, the scroll thing for the list of competitors didn't work. Not sure how you would fix it because I don't know much about computer stuff but I think it would be easier to have the whole list of competitors show up (extend out?) when you click competitors and not have to scroll down inside that window so you just scroll down the whole screen. Maybe make a mobile version of the website if it's possible because a lot of the competitors will be using their phones/ipods to access the website. It was slightly annoying when I had to click other people's names about 6 to 10 times just to get to my name because it was at the end of the list.


----------



## Luis (Mar 6, 2012)

Yuxuibbs, I made some changes. Can you check if you can navigate now more comfortably through the page with your iPod, please?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 6, 2012)

Luis said:


> Yuxuibbs, I made some changes. Can you check if you can navigate now more comfortably through the page with your iPod, please?


 
It's a lot better.


----------



## shelley (Mar 20, 2012)

I had the pleasure of using the cubecomps system at Berkeley Spring last weekend, and I'm a fan. It definitely streamlines a lot of tasks (not limited to data entry). I love not having to sort results manually and not messing with the old VLOOKUP formula for WCA IDs and not converting sup-minute times to seconds. We didn't get to use the scorecard printing feature as we still wrote scorecards by hand, but I can see that coming in handy for big competitions like US Nationals.

One bug we found: the dropdown navigation that takes you to other rounds doesn't work on Chrome on OSX.

Features/changes I'd like to see:

Competitor list:
- Easier CSV imports for spreadsheets that don't come from the WCA site. A lot of US competitions use CubingUSA for pre-registration. When I was playing around in the test sandbox, I had trouble getting the event pre-registrations to show up.
- Confirmations for deletes - it seems like it would be too easy to accidentally delete something, which could potentially be an issue.
- Option for bulk deleting competitors - for example if you accidentally uploaded the wrong CSV file, or for deleting no shows at the end of the competition.

Data entry:
- I'd like it if you can click on an individual time that has already been entered, and it would go directly to that competitor and highlight that time to be changed. Currently, you have to click twice to change a time that has already been entered.
- Related to above, typing in the ID of a competitor who already has results should reload those results (i.e. same behavior as clicking that competitor's name).
- With smaller competitions, the process of searching for a competitor's name is not too bad, but it could get cumbersome with large competitions if we don't have the competitor's ID on the scorecard. I'd like to see something like Google's instant search feature, where you start typing and it locates the competitor as soon as it matches a unique name.
- Alternately, it would be nice if the results frame didn't scroll to the top every time a new result was added. In general I want to be looking at the bottom of the list where the names without results are, not the results that have already been entered. (This is a "nice to have" feature, not necessary especially if there are better ways to work around the name finding issue).
- I use the numpad on the keyboard to enter results (and actually invested in a USB numpad for laptops), so I liked being able to select a competitor by typing the ID number. Following this, it would be awesome (and probably not hard to implement) if I can use numpad symbols for DNF and DNS (perhaps / and *) so I don't have to "regrip" the keyboard at all.
- I did not see a good way to remove no-shows from advanced rounds of an event (e.g. if a competitor left early). I had to remove them manually from the generated Excel spreadsheet. Maybe add an option to mark someone as a no-show so that he doesn't show up in the final spreadsheet?

Interface:
- I'm used to seeing the average on the rightmost column. Could you switch the position of the best time and average columns to be consistent with all the other results interfaces?
- Having a function to resort the competitor list alphabetically would make it easier to find competitors to make edits to their registration (e.g. competitor wants to add an event, I scroll to where his name should be, only to find that he was a day-of registration and have to scroll to the bottom again to find him).
- Show the total number of competitors somewhere. Just makes it easier to figure out WCA dues.
- The scorecards are pretty and all, but I'd like to see a version that's more economical on printer ink.

Misc:
You may want to work with the [email protected] team to get the necessary event/format IDs and SQL statements on the generated spreadsheet. These are used to actually submit the results to the WCA database, and when the SQL statements are already in there it makes the results team's work a lot easier. The CubingUSA workbook generator has them, and it would be nice if this did as well, especially if it's going to be widely adopted.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 20, 2012)

Now that you mention them, I agree with pretty much all of your suggestions. As for the idea of removing no-shows (which is definitely needed, although we didn't have that issue at Hillsdale), I was thinking it might be nice to be able to mark a competitor as not competing in that round, so they stay at the bottom of the list, but then don't get exported into the file when you're done. It would also be nice to mark a competitor as a no-show overall, so you can leave them in the registration page, but they get removed from all the rounds. That way, if they show up late, you can just uncheck that box and remove them from whatever events they missed.



shelley said:


> We didn't get to use the scorecard printing feature as we still wrote scorecards by hand, but I can see that coming in handy for big competitions like US Nationals.



Using the scorecard printing feature is a REALLY BIG DEAL, as I noticed when we used it. I would say that shaved about a half hour off our total time for the competition, just because of how much it simplified things, especially since we had lots of extra rounds at Hillsdale. After using this system, I will always want to make sure I get a printer to the venue, even if it's as painful as bringing our home all-in-one to the competition.

I did try to put Luis in touch with Tim about the SQL statements for the generated spreadsheet; it seems like that should be a really easy thing for him to add, once he understands exactly what is required. I'm not sure anything ever came of that yet, though.


----------



## Luis (Mar 20, 2012)

First of all, Shelley, many thanks for all your suggestions and the time taken in writting them. I do really appreciate it.

I will consider all of them and most of them will be done soon, I hope. Would like to check some points with you, if you don't mind, just to be sure we unserstand each other:



shelley said:


> One bug we found: the dropdown navigation that takes you to other rounds doesn't work on Chrome on OSX.


Unfortunately, I can't try this by me. The way it works is by a simple Javascript code. Did the rest of features work fine? Was JS enabled?



> Features/changes I'd like to see:
> 
> Competitor list:
> - Easier CSV imports for spreadsheets that don't come from the WCA site. A lot of US competitions use CubingUSA for pre-registration. When I was playing around in the test sandbox, I had trouble getting the event pre-registrations to show up.


I already implemented the importation of the registration details inside the CubingUSA's XLS file. In fact, this ability was already available for the time of your competition.  Steven was informed, and I thought that it was he who imported the final file. Please let me know if I'm wrong. 



> Data entry:
> - I did not see a good way to remove no-shows from advanced rounds of an event (e.g. if a competitor left early). I had to remove them manually from the generated Excel spreadsheet. Maybe add an option to mark someone as a no-show so that he doesn't show up in the final spreadsheet?


I'm not sure to understand this point. You mean that if someone left an event on second or next rounds, you'd like to see that line removed from the .XLSX results file? If so, wouldn't it cast more light about what happened if we left the line blank? 

Apart from this, I understood that the XLSX file will be better if I remove any reference to a competitor that didn't compete at all. Please let me know if I'm correct here.



> Misc:
> You may want to work with the [email protected] team to get the necessary event/format IDs and SQL statements on the generated spreadsheet. These are used to actually submit the results to the WCA database, and when the SQL statements are already in there it makes the results team's work a lot easier. The CubingUSA workbook generator has them, and it would be nice if this did as well, especially if it's going to be widely adopted.


Glad to have the chance to talk about this point.  Really. As recently as yesterday I discussed it with Mike Hughey for a second time. 

I got in contact with Tim Reynolds just two weeks ago, and after chatting with him for a while, I offered something that I find better that the SQL fields embedded in the XLSX file. My idea is as follows: once a competition is finished, the organizers simply inform the results team. Then, someone of the results team enters to the competition (with all the permissions) in order to check everything. When they think everything it's alright, they get a file (private for them) including just the SQL sentences. Besides, they could get the XLSX file too, of course.

About this idea (or whatever else with the same spirit: giving the results team complete access for the sake of comfort and security), I really like it. And I think that Tim also liked it. He went to ask the WCA about it.

If I finally have to embed those SQL sentences in the XLSX, I will be happy to do it. It's just that it seems a poor solution, now that Cubecomps.com opens a world of possibilities for us.

Shelley, again, thanks so much. Will keep you informed.


----------



## shelley (Mar 20, 2012)

Luis said:


> Unfortunately, I can't try this by me. The way it works is by a simple Javascript code. Did the rest of features work fine? Was JS enabled?



JS was enabled and the rest of the features worked, and the navigation works on Firefox on Linux. I'm not sure if it's a browser issue or OS issue; I'd test Chromium on Linux but the password seems to have expired.



Luis said:


> I already implemented the importation of the registration details inside the CubingUSA's XLS file. In fact, this ability was already available for the time of your competition.  Steven was informed, and I thought that it was he who imported the final file. Please let me know if I'm wrong.



Yeah, Steven was the one who did the final import. That point was just based on my own observation when I was trying it out before the competition. I got the competitor info to import, but not their registered events.



Luis said:


> I'm not sure to understand this point. You mean that if someone left an event on second or next rounds, you'd like to see that line removed from the .XLSX results file? If so, wouldn't it cast more light about what happened if we left the line blank?
> 
> Apart from this, I understood that the XLSX file will be better if I remove any reference to a competitor that didn't compete at all. Please let me know if I'm correct here.


 
Right, if someone advanced to a next round but didn't compete, we typically just omit him from that round's results entirely.

As for people who didn't show up to the competition at all, I typically remove them from the spreadsheet. I've been told that's not strictly necessary (as in nothing will break if we leave them in), but the perfectionist in me just feels it keeps things neater, especially if competition spreadsheets are archived somewhere for record keeping purposes.


----------



## Luis (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok. Now it's clear. I will consider all your suggestions and will be implementing some of them soon.

The following:



shelley said:


> - Confirmations for deletes - it seems like it would be too easy to accidentally delete something, which could potentially be an issue.
> - I use the numpad on the keyboard to enter results (and actually invested in a USB numpad for laptops), so I liked being able to select a competitor by typing the ID number. Following this, it would be awesome (and probably not hard to implement) if I can use numpad symbols for DNF and DNS (perhaps / and *) so I don't have to "regrip" the keyboard at all.
> - Show the total number of competitors somewhere. Just makes it easier to figure out WCA dues.
> - The scorecards are pretty and all, but I'd like to see a version that's more economical on printer ink.


are already implemented.


----------



## Luis (Mar 22, 2012)

A new type of schedule has been implemented. See an example at:

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=14&schedule=1

More appealing, linked to the open rounds, and time-sensitive: when you enter the schedule on competition days, the active part of the schedule is shown at the top of the page.

I took some ideas from me and several suggestions of people who already used the system to implement it. Thanks to all them


----------



## Lorenzo VP (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello everyone!
I used Cubecomps at the Milan Cube Open 2012 and I was really satisfied. 
It's really intuitive and easy to use, so I guess we'll surely use it again for Italian competition.
I'd like to thank Luis for his work, it really implements efficency in the process of managing results.


----------



## shelley (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh, I thought of something that we didn't have to deal with at Berkeley but comes up fairly often: How does cubecomps handle combined rounds? It doesn't seem like it will let you submit a competitor's results if he doesn't have all five results.

Also something simple to streamline award ceremonies - a listing of the top 3 from the final rounds for every event. So I don't have to flip between a bunch of different results pages when I write certificates at the end of the competition.


----------



## Luis (Mar 25, 2012)

As long as the round is time limited, the system accept two (or one) time only if they are over the cut off. I note down your suggestion about the listing of podiums. Thank you.


----------



## Luis (Mar 28, 2012)

A couple of improvements have been implemented, following your suggestions:



shelley said:


> I did not see a good way to remove no-shows from advanced rounds of an event (e.g. if a competitor left early). I had to remove them manually from the generated Excel spreadsheet. Maybe add an option to mark someone as a no-show so that he doesn't show up in the final spreadsheet?


Now, the produced XLSX file doesn't include information about people who didn't show up. Besides, if someone couldn't participate in any round, their empty line is not appended at the end of the sheet.



shelley said:


> Also something simple to streamline award ceremonies - a listing of the top 3 from the final rounds for every event. So I don't have to flip between a bunch of different results pages when I write certificates at the end of the competition.


The 'special classification' report has been replaced by a 'classification' report, which encompasses the old special classifications (oldest and youngest competitors, fastest female...) plus all the podiums.


----------



## shelley (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for being so responsive to feedback, Luis!


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 16, 2012)

We used this at CMU spring 2012. It seems to work great  Certainly a huge improvement over the workbook. Given the potential of this, and seeing how you have been very responsive, here are a few more things to consider:

A display designed for scoreboards would be useful. While the live results pages can be used for this, they don't have a layout tailored to it.
In general, a lot of things I want to do are 2 or 3 (sometimes non-obvious) clicks away from where I am. By considering some things people may commonly want to do, interfaces can probably be made more streamlined and usable. For example, while typing in results, it would be useful to be able to add/remove competitors from an event without having to leave the page.
For me personally, the live results menu system would ideally have all items expanded (along the same lines as the last point - lots of clicking required to navigate). It would also be nice to not have to reload to see if new events have opened - just clicking on a menu item could bring up a message that the event isn't yet available.
Also with regard to reloading, a lot of the interfaces are just begging for ajax. The number of page reloads could probably be reduced quite a bit.
It is a good practice to avoid inline css and js. It is always of course a good idea to read up on web design / application development best practices to learn what works best 
A higher contrast layout could help usability, both in terms of colors, and separation of menus/content. Perhaps de-emphasis of menus and titles, more emphasis on function and content.
I agree with comments that typing in the first few letters (approximately) of a name would be better than searching for an ID and typing that in. Even something as simple as a <select> containing names would let you type in the first few letters of a name to jump to that entry.
When entering data, if you change the data entry field by pressing "tab", the [print] link comes into focus. So then when going to submit, pressing enter not only submits, but also hits the print link.
When you zoom in on tables (eg, for displaying live results on a projector), the header table and body tables are separate, and thus scale separately. This results in the header columns misaligning with the body columns.
I agree that descriptive urls would be useful, even if it means just adding in a dummy parameter.
I often can't use my browser's navigation to go between pages; I get 404 errors (makes no sense why I'd get such an error for a page that should certainly exist).
It would be nice to have sessions last a whole day instead of timing out so quickly; then logging back in won't be necessary during lulls in the competition where no data is entered.
I would find it useful to have all rounds with incomplete data open by default, instead of having to open them manually. Once all data for a round is entered, the next round (if there is one) becomes open.
Wouldn't hurt to allow inputting 1:00.00 as 60.00


----------



## Luis (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks so much for your comments, Jim. All of them are of my appreciation and my consideration. I'll work on it as soon as I can.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 16, 2012)

We've used the system this weekend and, well, it's great 

Unfortunately I didn't ask Luis to set it up earlier, so we couldn't use the cards printing thing, but I'm very happy with the way things went.

One suggestion, though: Make the session timeout longer on the "admin" page. I had to log in again a lot of times...


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 16, 2012)

After Rapid Dash Open 2012 I can definitely recommend this if you have an internet connection at the venue and have a working printer. Daniel will post something more informative later.


----------



## pjk (Apr 19, 2012)

We used this at the Colorado Springs 2012 a couple weeks ago. Although I didn't do data entry during the day, I did get to play with the sandbox version quite a bit, and also mess with it a bit throughout the day. It worked well, as expected. The biggest feature that I'd recommend would be an offline version that doesn't require a connection. Live results aren't too important for the small competitions in our area, and some venues we've had don't have internet. With an offline version, this could literally be used for every competition.

Thanks Luis for setting it up for us. I look forward to using it again in future competitions.


----------



## Geert (Apr 19, 2012)

> With an offline version, this could literally be used for every competition.


almost every venue here in Belgium has no internet (for some reason).
And using a USB-modem is just impossible because the amount of traffic you can use with it is very limited...
I'm hoping cube comps will have an offline version by August so I can use the site for N8W8 Summer


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 19, 2012)

I know that Luis seems to think an offline version is really difficult. But I can't help wondering if there isn't some simple trick to pull it off, perhaps not working quite like Luis might expect it to work. I keep thinking, if you could simply set up your own PC to run whatever the current server at cubecomps.com runs, independently, then maybe you could build an Excel spreadsheet importer that works as well as the exporter currently does, and then upload your results from your PC to the main server that way.

What I don't know is: what kind of software is actually running on the server, and how practical is that to run on a typical laptop PC?

Of course, there's a strong possibility I'm just being foolish and this is a terrible idea.


----------



## Luis (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, I'm not sure what to say, but I don't like to have these two last posts unanswered either.

At the moment, I can't think of a simple workaround to make my page (or any page) function locally as if it were functioning over the web. Likewise, I can't see that the necessary changes for the website to have a 'local database option' is that simple.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 20, 2012)

Luis said:


> Well, I'm not sure what to say, but I don't like to have these two last posts unanswered either.
> 
> At the moment, I can't think of a simple workaround to make my page (or any page) function locally as if it were functioning over the web. Likewise, I can't see that the necessary changes for the website to have a 'local database option' is that simple.


html5 data storage:
http://www.w3schools.com/html5/html5_webstorage.asp

The idea would be to just store data locally, then when a connection became available, sync results with a server. PDF and Spreadsheet generation and such would probably be really difficult to implement offline, but data entry and competition management should be feasible.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 20, 2012)

I was going to suggest a package called Uniform server. It's a WAMP package built for USB drives, so you can just carry it around with you (unless I'm misinterpreting how it's to work). I believe the idea is that you can take your web dev projects w/you on the go and always be able show somebody when they ask to see it, etc. It would take a little bit of work (copy the cubecomps project over, create the database and user for mysql, etc) but really Luis should be able to just download the package then throw everything together to make it available to download.

I do really like Jim's suggestion though. The worst that could possibly happen is all data entry would need re-entered, which isn't that bad of a deal (much better than losing the data permanently).


----------



## Luis (Apr 24, 2012)

JBCM627 said:


> I often can't use my browser's navigation to go between pages; I get 404 errors (makes no sense why I'd get such an error for a page that should certainly exist).


This has been changed to a notice saying that the session's expired and inviting to re-login. In any case,...



JBCM627 said:


> It would be nice to have sessions last a whole day instead of timing out so quickly; then logging back in won't be necessary during lulls in the competition where no data is entered.





Pedro said:


> One suggestion, though: Make the session timeout longer on the "admin" page. I had to log in again a lot of times...


...the session never expires now, so you won't even see that notice.

Apart from that, the number of attempts for x3 BLD has been increased to "2" even if the round is "Best of 3".


----------



## lachose (Apr 29, 2012)

Feedback from Dins Open 2012 (starting with cons and improvements to do ) : 
- would be nice to have the possibility of having best of 1 - avg 5 and not only best of 2 - avg 5 for combined rounds
- again, it would be awesome to have an offline version (because sometimes the connexion were not that great and in order to use it at more competitions...). Btw, a work with the people at the wca could give something really awesome. I mean, if the organizers give a schedule to the wca and it generates automatically (something like the page that generates the xls file for instance) it would be really cool
- (maybe it's possible but I don't know how) : if someone is qualified to the final round (or any non-1st round) and don't come for it, we can't just simply delete him/her from the round, we have to put "DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS"... 
- if someone gets 3rd with a DNF average (but still as a single time), he is not considered on the podium
- would be nice to have all the round in the exported xls file even if the rounds aren't opened
- would be nice to have the possibility of switching from "best of 3" to "mean of 3" (and reverse) even if someone as times
- since it's using internet, it would be nice to compare results to wca database in order to display NR, CR and WR automatically 

pros : 
- times are really easy to enter
- live results looks nice^^ (does it refresh automatically every x minutes ? because that would be nice too)
- the document with all the podiums is cool
- the automatic rankings are great and the automatic people that are allowed to do the next round too
- we used the blank cards at the beginning of the competition but not the ones with all informations on it. Anyway, they were useful.
- adding or removing people from an event is really easy and that was really appreciated ! but, when we had someone to add, we had to ask for name, id and date of birth. Can it be possible to just put wca id or name and it will find the person (like the wca registration more or less)
- really liked the fact that we just had to press D for DNF and S for DNS 

I probably forgot some details but the main ideas are here. Maybe the delagate will have some more 

All in all this tool was pretty helpful and is really nice even if some details needs to be improved. Will be using it at La Montagne Open in June/July.
Also, big thanks to Luis who was really responsive and helped use to use it even if I asked him Friday morning !

And I hope this message will be understandable (I'm sure my sentences are full of mistakes^^)


----------



## gagou9 (Apr 30, 2012)

> And I hope this message will be understandable (I'm sure my sentences are full of mistakes^^)


Don't worry, i reckon you have a better english than i thought, and i'm sure everyone would understand !!
good job for this feedback, i'll probably use cubecomps for the dolmen open, but i'm still not quite sure if there is no offline version.
and good job luis


----------



## Erwa (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey Luis,

We used CubeComps at Yale Spring 2012 yesterday, and overall, I think the system made data entry easier and less error-prone. I would definitely use this for future competitions. However, I have a few suggestions for improvements:

- I think on the admin competitors page, you should add a column "checked in" which could be checked once the competitor signs in the morning of the competition. Competitors should not populate the event rounds until they have checked in. This eliminates competitors who register ahead of time but don't show up.

- Add an email field so that I can get the email address of competitors who register the day of, in case I need to contact them after the competition

- You should be able to leave solves blank if a competitor did not make the cut-off to complete all his solves. Tim Reynolds pointed out to me that there's a difference between blank and DNS. Blank means the competitor did not qualify to do that solve while DNS means he did qualify but chose not to do it.

-You should be able to sort by columns -- sometimes I might want to sort alphabetically by competitors' names or I might want to sort by solve 1 time to see who got the fastest first solve.

- It would be nice if on the competitors page, at the bottom of each of the event columns, you had a count of how many competitors were registered for that event.

- Finally, I wish the live results page would refresh automatically without manually having to refresh it

These are all fairly minor points, but little features like these sometimes make a big different for people.

Keep up the great work!
Anthony


----------



## Luis (May 3, 2012)

The incremental search over competitors' names has been implemented in the RESULTS page for both, score-takers and administrators. Now it's very easy to find someone with a few keystrokes.


----------



## Luis (May 8, 2012)

*Cubecomps.com - Live Results - Show Mode*

The live results page now includes a button to activate the 'show mode': the page refreshes automatically every 2 minutes and the menu at the left hand disappears. Ideal for exhibition at the competition venue.

See an example.


----------



## Pedro (May 8, 2012)

Luis, could you maybe make the show mode to have bigger font?
Since the menu is gone, we have more space for the actual results...


----------



## shelley (May 8, 2012)

Erwa said:


> - You should be able to leave solves blank if a competitor did not make the cut-off to complete all his solves. Tim Reynolds pointed out to me that there's a difference between blank and DNS. Blank means the competitor did not qualify to do that solve while DNS means he did qualify but chose not to do it.


 
You can set a time limit for an event before you enter any times. This lets you do combined rounds. Make sure you do it before entering times though, because you can't add or change time limits without having to re-enter all the times for that round.

Luis, I was using Cubecomps on a Mac again last weekend, and the dropdown menu for navigation between events still doesn't work. Browser was Chrome. It seems to be Mac specific as it works fine in Windows and Linux.


----------



## Luis (May 8, 2012)

Concerning your comment about the time limits/cutoffs, Shelley, I think they're talking about the situations where the time limit control of CubeComps.com can't be used (for example, there are a different number of attempts than the default value).

And regarding the issue with the dropdown box, I changed the way it works just yesterday. Hopefully it should work now.

Pedro: bigger fonts...? For projection? Anyone who projected results can confirm if the fonts looked small?


----------



## JBCM627 (May 10, 2012)

Luis said:


> Pedro: bigger fonts...? For projection? Anyone who projected results can confirm if the fonts looked small?


Fonts are a bit small, but that isn't really a problem since you can just zoom in on the page (ctrl and +/-/0).


----------



## shelley (May 11, 2012)

Luis said:


> Concerning your comment about the time limits/cutoffs, Shelley, I think they're talking about the situations where the time limit control of CubeComps.com can't be used (for example, there are a different number of attempts than the default value).


 
A humble suggestion to handle these situations - instead of doing hard cutoff times, have an option for leaving a solve blank if competitor did not qualify to do the solve. So acceptable inputs for a solve would be a time, DNF, DNS, or blank, perhaps represented with a '-'.

This would provide more flexibility for different situations (for example, we often have a time limit on 3BLD that goes something like "to start your third solve, the cumulative time for your first two solves must be under 7:00"). It would also be more forgiving for those occasions when you forget to set the time limit until after a few competitors have been entered.


----------



## Luis (May 11, 2012)

I thought of something similar, with blank times set by simply leaving "000:00.00". It has been already suggested, and not only for cutoffs, but also to allow the introduction of the first attempts of a long round (like multi-BLD or FMC). I don't like much the idea of the system giving that 'freedom' because I think that pruning stupid human errors is one of the advantages of the system against the XLSX file. Despite this, I still have ways to avoid some of those errors by avoiding blank scores in between non-blank ones. I think I will do it.


----------



## shelley (May 12, 2012)

Well, determining whether a competitor is qualified to complete his average is the judge's job, not the scoretaker's. By the time the scorecard gets to the scoretaker, any human error you're trying to prevent (with regard to qualifying times and cutoffs) has usually already been committed.


----------



## Luis (May 17, 2012)

Several fixes and improvements:

1. A problem with the precision of the scores in minutes inside the XLSX file has been fixed. (Reported by WCA's Results Team.)
2. An option to empty all database and start from scratch has been implemented.
3. Scorecards are sorted according to previous results. (A little number at the upper-left corner helps you keep them sorted once torn.) For the first round, they are sorted alphabetically.
4. Rounds are not numbered (1, 2, 3...) but named (First Round, Semi Final...)
5. Youngest and oldest competitors inside the special classifications report has been changed to youngest and oldest Rubik's Cube solvers.


----------



## Luis (May 23, 2012)

Fixes and improvements

1. Option for a competitor to miss a round / leave event. Available from second round on. He/she is replaced by the next competitor classified (when possible).
2. Arrangement of COMPETITORS page through different columns: IDs, name (default), birthday, country and gender.
3. Fix of several minor errors.


----------



## Luis (Jun 27, 2012)

New feature: option for printing all the scorecards for opened first rounds. (Located at the "MISC" page, "scorecards" section.) Intended for saving paper and recurrent clicks as well.


----------



## lachose (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks  That's really awesome know. 6 pages less than the version event by event for LM Open. And also so much simpler and shorter than before !


----------



## Luis (Jul 26, 2012)

A new feature has been implemented to allow importing a XLSX file filled offline. Although it is intended only for competitions not managed at all online, it is also possible to switch between online management and offline importation repeatedly with some manipulation by the administrator.

I hasten to add that this new feature is contrary to the 'primary goal' of cubecomps.com. Abusing of it would come to make of my website a simple live results site, what is far away of my plans, as you likely know. This is why I want to offer the pure offline management only for special circumstances.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jul 28, 2012)

Luis said:


> A new feature has been implemented to allow importing a XLSX file filled offline. Although it is intended only for competitions not managed at all online, it is also possible to switch between online management and offline importation repeatedly with some manipulation by the administrator.
> 
> I hasten to add that this new feature is contrary to the 'primary goal' of cubecomps.com. Abusing of it would come to make of my website a simple live results site, what is far away of my plans, as you likely know. This is why I want to offer the pure offline management only for special circumstances.



This is a very important feature that would have come in very useful at our last comp. Thanks so much for adding this, Luis =)


----------



## Luis (Aug 6, 2012)

*Cubecomps.com - new improvements*

Two new improvements:


Added a new [quit] link at RESULTS page for every competitor without score in the first round. Similar to [miss] in second and next rounds, [quit] removes a competitor from the first round and replaces them with the first competitor in the waiting list, if any.
When populating second and next rounds ([open] link) only competitors with scores in the previous round are considered to calculate the maximum of competitors proceeding (rule of 75% maximum). If the resulting value violates regulations, the administrator is warned with a message on screen and the number of competitors proceeding to the following rounds are recalculated.

Strictly speaking, the second point could be interpreted as an error fix. Anyway, forgetting to remove people without scores is not a problem any longer.


----------



## Luis (Nov 6, 2012)

*Cubecomps.com - Important notice*

From now on, *admin.cubecomps.com* is the new access for delegates and organizers. The other two accesses (cubecomps.com & live.cubecomps.com) are intented for public access and go to the live result pages.


----------



## Luis (Nov 19, 2012)

*[Cubecomps.com] - new feature: Winners' Certificates*

I'm glad to announce that my first approach to certificates is available for competitions using Cubecomps.com from now on.







The first time you enter here, you will see that the competition's, the delegate's and the organizers' names will be already there. (Taken from WCA's website database.)

Besides, a nice text template (in your language, if already implemented) and a default background will leave you 'one click away' from getting your certificates.

Of course, you can also edit the text and upload your own background image to personalize the result.






Above, a sample of a certificate taken from a real competition database with a single click. (No customization was done.)


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 19, 2012)

Luis said:


> I'm glad to announce that my first approach to certificates is available for competitions using Cubecomps.com from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The is one thing about the certificates that I think should be added. The organizer and the WCA delegate usually sign somewhere.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 19, 2012)

Luis said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I approve of this.


----------



## Luis (Nov 19, 2012)

Antoine, about the the signatures, I plan to incorporate them into the background. I think it's the best option.

Cornelius: _"Sie angeln und habe keine angelnschein..."_ XD

Seriously now: I haven't been very polite forgetting the acknowledgements. To all these people:

*Sébastien Auroux* - German
*Ron van Bruchem* - Dutch
*Rafael Cinoto* - Portuguese
*Mike Hughey* - English
*Lorenzo Vigani* - Italian

Thank you for your translations, support and ideas.

Any delegate or organizer who could be interested in translating into their language, please feel free to contact me.


----------



## lachose (Nov 19, 2012)

@Sébatien : tu aurais pu faire la version française aussi 

Anyway, great idea ! I have been waiting for this


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 19, 2012)

The only thing is that Mike Hughey is American, and they use different spellings/words here and there than us Brits. I know that's only small, but having an American spelling on a certificate for me, that would bug me.


----------



## Luis (Nov 19, 2012)

There are "English (US)" and "English (UK)". Also it seems that I didn't make it clear: both, the default text and the default background can be customized (or customised  ).


----------



## cubernya (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll be more than willing to translate the text into multiple languages. What's the text to translate though?


----------



## Luis (Nov 26, 2012)

*[Cubecomps.com] - first integrations with WCA Results*

I've integrated the WCA Results to Cubecomps.com.

Thanks to this, a series of new, interesting possibilities arise. One of these is the possibility to retrieve all the competitors details (except date of birth) by just keying their WCA ID.

Much more exciting is the live results page showing records in real time:






The records could be not actual. What does this mean? Well, in order to check whether a score is record, Cubecomps compares it within the results of the competition (and no other out there) and with the best scores in the _copy_ of the WCA Results. And this is not a strict warranty that the score is record. But with a rather secure probability, it will be. (For example, PB are always certain; NR are certain as long as there is not a better score in any other competition running simultaneously in your country; etc.)


----------



## nickvu2 (Nov 27, 2012)

That's so cool!


----------



## shelley (Nov 28, 2012)

Luis said:


> For example, PB are always certain



New challenge: attend more than one competition in the same weekend, get PB's in both.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 28, 2012)

shelley said:


> New challenge: attend more than one competition in the same weekend, get PB's in both.


This has already happened: Antoine Piau (and a few other French cubers) attended Galeries Lafayette Open 2012 and Dolmen Open 2012, both of which were in the weekend of August 31-September 2. Assuming you were referring to the occurrence of the first PB being better than the second "PB", Antoine got a 10.16 3x3 average in round 2 of Galeries Lafayette and then a 10.63 3x3 average in round 2 of Dolmen; cubecomps would have erroneously reported the latter as a PB as well (his PB before either of these competitions were held was 10.73).

He also managed the other type of progression (the second PB being better than the first PB) when he got a 50.57 4x4 average at Galeries Lafayette, then a 48.48 4x4 average at Dolmen (and then a 46.80, also at Dolmen), but I guess cubecomps reporting these as PBs wouldn't be "errors".


----------



## TimMc (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd like to recommend modifying the cubecomps.com home pages so that "Competitions in progress", "Past competitions", and "Upcoming competitions" are all displayed in one sortable table with the following properties: Competition_Name, Date, Location, Website_URL

It's a bit difficult to use a horizontal scroll bar...

Sincerely,
Tim.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 5, 2013)

TimMc said:


> I'd like to recommend modifying the cubecomps.com home pages so that "Competitions in progress", "Past competitions", and "Upcoming competitions" are all displayed in one sortable table with the following properties: Competition_Name, Date, Location, Website_URL
> 
> It's a bit difficult to use a horizontal scroll bar...
> 
> ...



I've actually come to like CubeComps a lot, but the small sideways layout of competitions is one of the things that I've never quite understood.
Please feel free to steal any ideas from live.cubing.net (I made that front page so that getting to a competition site is as easy as possible.).


----------



## TimMc (Jan 8, 2013)

Lucas Garron said:


> I've actually come to like CubeComps a lot,



Same! I used it for the first time on the weekend at Canberra Summer 2013 and it worked really well!

Loved:

Adding and removing competitors;
Printing scorecards after each round;
Easy data entry (much easier than Excel);
Podium summary for writing out certificates

I highly recommend that other organisers and WCA Delegates check it out! I was initially concerned that it would mess up "the routine" and slow down the competition but it actually proved to save a lot of time and was fairly user friendly.

Even better if:

A table is used to clearly display competitions on the home page;
'D' auto-completes 'DNF' without skipping to the next result; pressing a number or backspace then clears the 'DNF'; and pressing enter skips to the next result (this would help keep the pattern <enter result><press enter><enter result><press enter>

A FAQ with the format for the WCA registration CSV and how to use it may help with importing competitors. I'm happy to try to write one up if needed. I noticed that including an event in the CSV with 0's for everyone will cause Cubecomps to create an event with no competitors.

Tim.


----------



## Luis (Jul 16, 2013)

*A more secure Cubecomps*

The administration part of Cubecomps (admin.cubecomps.com), is now under a Secure Sockets Layer -SSL-, which seamlessly encrypts the connection and prevents from eavesdropping.


----------



## Luis (Jul 17, 2013)

*New Eco Mode*

In eco mode, traffic in the RESULTS page is minimized.

Your bandwidth is used exclusively to upload scores. The score submission speeds up. However, the classification table in the RESULTS page won't be updated unless you exit this mode or force the page to refresh using your browser's features (usually pressing F5 key).

This is helpful in two situations: rounds with hundreds of competitors and when you're using a slow or paid connection (for example, data in your cellphone). 

Regardless of the RESULTS page refresh be postponed, the scores are publicly available as soon as you hit 'submit'.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 17, 2013)

I think everyone is still hoping for an offline version, but this helps and makes it sometimes possible to use a phone-hotspot when there is no real wifi


----------



## Luis (Jul 23, 2013)

A couple of *new reports* are available in the 'Classifications' sheet, inside the MISC page:

- Rubik's Cube winners by country
- National podiums (referred to the organizing country)


----------



## DanielH (Aug 2, 2013)

cubecomps.com was down during the finals in Las Vegas. None of the sites on the same server (twisttheweb.com for example) was working so it seams that the server didn't handle all the traffic. If the admin-part of the site is on the same server there maybe be a problem for organisers if they are relaying on the site/system during a competition. 
And it was rather disappointing to stay up long in to the night to follow the live results on a website that didn't work. It was working good all days before


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 6, 2013)

It would be nice if there would be a little "local time" box at the top right or something so you can follow the schedule & stuff better.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 7, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> It would be nice if there would be a little "local time" box at the top right or something so you can follow the schedule & stuff better.



This. It kinda gets annoying to have to keep thinking about what the local time is, even though its only like a 5 second thing, convenience is better!!


----------



## Luis (Sep 8, 2013)

In fact, on competition days, when you access the schedule page, it is automatically scrolled to the section currently in progress.


----------



## cubizh (Sep 15, 2013)

Feature request: Add a link to the main cubecomps webpage from within a competition page (so you can go through different competitions without having to use the back back back back back back back button, or retype the URL)

Thank you


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 15, 2013)

Luis said:


> In fact, on competition days, when you access the schedule page, it is automatically scrolled to the section currently in progress.



Yeah, but not all the competitions have schedules on cubecomps.


----------



## Luis (Jan 21, 2014)

All new regulations beginning on 2014 and affecting Cubecomps have been implemented.


----------



## Luis (Feb 17, 2014)

*Cubecomps Mobile & API*

*CUBECOMPS MOBILE*

A good friend of mine (Franciso Pérez aka Cisco or Ciscou), a cuber and a professional web developer, has just finished a mobile version of the public part of Cubecomps:

m.cubecomps.com

This new feature is connected to cubecomps.com in real time. From now on, any connection attempt to cubecomps from a handheld device will be seamlessly redirected to the new domain.

The new domain offers a nice bundle of advantages: for one thing, it's hosted in a separate server. Besides, it caches the results for five minutes, so that any series of matching queries within this period of time will hit cubecomps.com just once. Good tactics to release the main server from an important percentage of the traffic. Hopefully, this will probe specially helpful in case of main competitions.

Last but not least, Cubecomps Mobile renders the page in a mobile-friendly fashion. I'm absolutely sure that once you try the mobile version, you will not want to see the desktop appearance of cubecomps any more in your phone screen.


*CUBECOMPS API*

In regards with that above, I'm glad to announce that Cisco has also implemented an interesting API to Cubecomps' results into Cubecomps Mobile.

The way it works can't be easier: just add ".json" to any valid URL, and Cubecomps Mobile will revert to you with the result of the query in JSON format. That easy!

If you were planning to develop an app for Android or iOS, your chance for the Glory is here!!!


*Thanks so much, Cisco* --your efforts and dedication are highly appreciated.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 17, 2014)

How do I become a delegate?


----------



## okayama (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Luis, I found something awkward in cubecomps.

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=404&cat=20&rnd=1
Why is 4.84 CR? I believe AsR single is 3.21, set by the same person (Mharr Justhinne Ampong) last week.


----------



## Pro94 (Feb 17, 2014)

okayama said:


> Hi Luis, I found something awkward in cubecomps.
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=404&cat=20&rnd=1
> Why is 4.84 CR? I believe AsR single is 3.21, set by the same person (Mharr Justhinne Ampong) last week.





> This copy could be not actual or not up to date


Probably results from last week weren't up yet.


----------



## giorgi (Jul 16, 2016)

cubecomps is not working!


----------



## moralsh (Jul 16, 2016)

Be sure Luis is doing everything he can to fix it but bear in mind he's also an organizer at Euro's and the competition is the first priority.

I'd say if we all stop checking for an hour or so, it might help.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 16, 2016)

@Dene is on the case


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 17, 2016)

Cubecomps is back!


----------

